# For Sale: 1.1 Proven Adult Naja mossambica and 0.0.8 CB10 Naja mossambica



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

For Sale: 1.1 Proven Adult _Naja mossambica_ and 0.0.8 CB10 _Naja mossambica_

Firstly for sale are an adult proven breeding pair of _Naja mossambica,_ they produced 10 healthy babys this year, it was there first season breeding. These animals are far paler than your avarage spitter, really good looking cobras. £450 ono 

Next up we have 8 of the babys hatched this year, all are feeding perfectly on defrost pinks. Really beautiful babys £150 each

I will require proof of PSL or DWAL to sell these animals, i am not willing to sell to any one with out.

Any questions feel free to PM me, no time wasters tho please


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I know this isnt the classified section, but apparantly i cant post there!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

eco_tonto said:


> I know this isnt the classified section, but apparantly i cant post there!


 
I think you have to be a member of 18+ to post/view in there, DWA classifieds was never there until I joined 18+ group. 

Or maybe you already are a member of 18+ and Im talking crap.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> I think you have to be a member of 18+ to post/view in there, DWA classifieds was never there until I joined 18+ group.
> 
> Or maybe you already are a member of 18+ and Im talking crap.


You're high as a towel...actually doesn't show the OP's memberships on his profile so don't know....

But yea I do believe you have to be a 18+ adult sub forum member to post on the DWA, think it's in a sticky. I'm not a member but I do read.


Good luck with the sale OP.

I'd love these but I haven't got my license which I intend on sorting in the new year. Naja mossambica are beautiful tho_.
_


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

*Bump* open to offers and swaps?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

you live in southampton (cue twilight zone music) just hope to god a certain person doesnt discover you lol! would be interested in the babies if you lived nearer


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

lol 

i could always meet you some where if intersted 

two pairs left now

Cheers

Dave


----------

